# Riving Knive, Table Saw, and Retrofitting...



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is possible to retrofit a Craftsman cabinet table saw with a riving knive system? thanks…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a look at the BORK website.

Good luck!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Gonna need a model number or pic to narrow down the field.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Odds are the answer is NO because the riving knife needs to rise and fall with the blade - not as easy add-on.


----------

